# You can now see who favorited pieces



## Seppel (Feb 11, 2009)

Now you can click on the number next to the word "Favorites" on a piece's information to see who favored stuff:

http://www.furaffinity.net/favslist/1946279/

I didn't see this info already posted, so I decided to announce it to those who didn't notice.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, cool.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 11, 2009)

Huh, can't say I noticed that either.
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Equium (Feb 14, 2009)

I noticed that earlier... I like the way you can browse through your favourites by the thousand.

Little optimistic, I thought. xD


----------



## Laze (Feb 14, 2009)

Rather handy actually, neat little feature.


----------

